# Short Stories vs Novels



## Griffin (Sep 6, 2012)

When it comes to the craft of writing, advice is candy on Halloween. Some are king size chocolate bars. Others are packs of dental floss. 

A lot of writers suggest that a beginner should write short stories before taking on a novel. [From the Ray Bradbury thread that's currently going on.] This is sound advice. Yet, this is dental floss to me.

I cannot write short stories. I have tried numerous times. When I get close to the end, the character begs me to continue. They have more of their story to tell. My WIP started as a short story. And before that, it was an assignment to mimic 'A Modest Proposal' by Swift. Now it's a novel in the works. 

Perhaps I just lack restraint. Perhaps I give my characters too much control.

What about the rest of you? Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## The Din (Sep 6, 2012)

Watch out it doesn't become a trilogy... That's what happened to me. Far as short stories go, I think of them more as a tool to get your name out there than anything else. I'm glad I tackled a novel first and got some well needed practice in the many drafts. Otherwise there'd probably be half a dozen crudely written short stories floating around in cyber space sullying my name. 

I do plan on trying my hand at the things while (hopefully) publishing, enter a few competitions, build some interest for the coming release.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 6, 2012)

I think one of the reasons it's generally recommended that new writers writer short stories is because it's easier to finish a short story. And IMHO that's what's most important, to take a story from beginning to end, practicing creating characters, worlds, and plots fresh. That act of starting and ending develops the writerly muscles on all those fronts in a way that isn`t possible if all one is doing is starting but not finishing a novel. Obviously there are other things writing short stores can teach like the value of brevity and how to restrain yourself, but for me starting and finishing is the most important aspect. 

So if you can do that with novels, more power to you and keep going. 

For my personal experience. I wrote bad short stories for a bit then moved on to a novel. I found a  novel is a totally different animal in terms of time, commitment, and total amount of material you have to come up with and wrangle. Short stories you only need one good idea. With novels you need lots more.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 6, 2012)

Spend years writing and polishing a 500 page novel which no publisher will touch?

Or spend that same amount of time writing fifteen or twenty short stories and novella's?

With the former, it is 'all or nothing' - usually nothing.  With the later, odds are you'll sell at least a few stories, and become at least somewhat 'known' in the process.


----------



## Griffin (Sep 6, 2012)

ThinkerX said:


> Spend years writing and polishing a 500 page novel which no publisher will touch?
> 
> Or spend that same amount of time writing fifteen or twenty short stories and novella's?



Too true. I can understand that concept. However, I'm fairly young so I haven't "spent years" on anything. I have time to spend.


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, there is nothing wrong with a series of short stories (although some magazines won't take them). Just make them self-contained, and then continue the character in a different story.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 7, 2012)

Griffin said:


> When it comes to the craft of writing, advice is candy on Halloween. Some are king size chocolate bars. Others are packs of dental floss.



And all of them are full of sugar, which is mildly toxic and health-negative to humans.


----------



## Carl (Sep 7, 2012)

I have always looked at short stories more as a prelude to the actual novel than anything else. If you are writing a novel based on a world you created why not toss out a few short stories to fill in your world better? Create a world and write a few short stories with different MC's. In your short stories build out a section of your world. Once you get a few sections going with some solid characters floating around then you can jump into that novel and hopefully if you did the shorts right people are looking for more from your world when the novel is ready.


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 7, 2012)

The short story advice IS sound advice. Unfortunately it was far more applicable back in the day when there were thousands of magazines who took that kind of material. The fact is they're disappearing. So to be honest I don't think it makes a lick of difference what you do.

If your end goal is to get novels publish, I don't think there's any point in writing a load of short stories. Its more than possible that (if you do get known) you'll only get known for the short form, and therefore find it difficult to cross over (it's happened before you say anything to counter). Of _course_ that isn't always the case, but you really shouldn't focus on something that will never be your end goal. Especially just because some big wig told you to do it, just because thats what they did. 

Short stories are a completely difficult form and skill set to the novel. If you like and read both, write both. If you hate short stories but think it'll get your name out to write them... well... no that's not guaranteed to happen. Just get on with your real passion.

Writing short stories can't hurt, just don't take the advice of Ray and fellows as law in EVERY situation. Publishing is changing.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree that you get on with what you love writing. If all you want to write are novels, and the thought of writing a short story doesn't appeal to you in the least, then write novels. Ray Bradbury's way isn't the only one.

People have given the benefits of short story writing, above, and I think those are true. But contrary to the example of Bradbury, I think there are plenty of published novel writers who never sold short stories first. It seems to me there are also short story writers who never moved into novels. They are different animals.


----------



## Carl (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree completely writers should write what they are comfortable with. As far as it goes most of the short stories I have done are for
my benifit not the readers. I like to have that history with the characters to fall back on. Plus I have some shorts ready to drop once the world gets popular in between novels set in that world.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 8, 2012)

I appear to be doubly cursed; many of my tales are looking like novella's rather than novels or short stories.

On the other hand, they are set in the same world, and characters from one story do appear in others now and again.


----------



## Carl (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like your on your way. Really the biggest problem I always here is: how do I put my ideas onto paper?  The answer is simple but very disappointing you have to just write the trash and keep working until it is something you would want to read. Then you try to make it better.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm terrible at short stories. I've had a few decent short story ideas, but for the most part, my brain just can't conclude a story in such a short term. I need a longer storyline.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 8, 2012)

This is just a question I'm throwing out there:  of those of you who say you can't write short stories, have you finished and published a novel?  Well, I haven't.  And it's due to an inability to finish what I start.  However, I'm holding severe restraint and not starting any new novel projects until I finish the one I'm currently on.  

How do I get by without pulling my hair out?

I write short stories.  

Short stories don't have to be some grand, awesome thing.  They can just be a flash of life or whatever.  The market for short stories isn't dried up, I don't think.  You just have to know where to look.  

I am of the belief, that some people write either short stories or novels.  But some people write both.  I think the tendency for fantasy writers is to want to write novels because of this notion that it is the only way to get your name out there.  Write a trilogy and watch the money roll in.  Well, maybe it is, but I guarantee winning a Hugo, Stoker, or Nebula for Best Short Story won't hurt your name recognition either.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 8, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Short stories don't have to be some grand, awesome thing.  They can just be a flash of life or whatever.  The market for short stories isn't dried up, I don't think.  You just have to know where to look.



To add to this. 

I have lots of ideas, probably more that I'll be able to use in a life time, and more come everyday. Some of those ideas can't support a novel, but are perfect for a short story. For me, with short stories I can explore a concept or a situation briefly and leave the reader with a few answers and a few questions they can explore for themselves.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 8, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> This is just a question I'm throwing out there:  of those of you who say you can't write short stories, have you finished and published a novel?  Well, I haven't.  And it's due to an inability to finish what I start.  However, I'm holding severe restraint and not starting any new novel projects until I finish the one I'm currently on.
> 
> How do I get by without pulling my hair out?
> 
> ...



You make it sound as if we don't write short stories by choice. I mean, I can't speak for the others, but I'd write tons of short stories if I only had the talent for them. 

You also make it sound as if finishing a short story is easier. I don't find that this is the case at all. I have exactly the same problems with short stories as I have with novels, except in a smaller scope, and I still have an easier time plotting novel-lenght stories.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking at the listings on 'Duotrope', the vast majority of fantasy publishing places seem to prefer short stories.  List thins out pretty dramatic like when hunting for one that will take a story of more than 10,000 words; most seem to prefer about half that.  To me, that says there must be some sort of good short story market.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 8, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> You make it sound as if we don't write short stories by choice. I mean, I can't speak for the others, but I'd write tons of short stories if I only had the talent for them.
> 
> You also make it sound as if finishing a short story is easier. I don't find that this is the case at all. I have exactly the same problems with short stories as I have with novels, except in a smaller scope, and I still have an easier time plotting novel-lenght stories.



I make it sound like what is for me.  Writing short stories _is_ easier...for me.  But this is from trying over and over again.  I get the sense that most people that don't write them, just don't want to write them.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 8, 2012)

While there is crossover, writing a short story is not the same as writing a novel. They are different animals, not only in structure but in pacing and complexity, and more.

Writing short stories does take less time and it can help build some skills, such as writing dialouge, characterization, description and the like. But being a solid short story writer doesn't necessarily translate into being a solid novelist (or visa versa).

For me, it's the idea for the story, what it's about, that determines if it's destined for being a short story or a novel-length work.

There are opportunites--markets--that accept short stories out there, but the pro-rate ones seem to have become fewer. Still, there are paying anthologies and ezines, along with some magazines that offer opportunity for one's work to be published, read and enjoyed. It also allows an author to become familiar with the submission process, working with an editor, reading and understanding contracts, possibly getting reviews directed at their story, etc.  Some writers also self-publish short story through novella-length works, mostly electronic versions.

The notion of getting short stories published to 'build a resume' isn't as direct as it might have been in the past. Unless the published works are in a pro-rate paying magazine that an edtior recognizes--meaning it is likely in the same genre, the smaller venues won't mean much to them. I've seen some argue that listing publication in non-paying markets can actually be detrimental if mentioned to an agent/editor. I'd consider that a more case by case basis than a sweeping general rule, but personally would say most of the time it certainly won't help.

If a writer's heart is in writing novels, then that is what they should study and work at, even if it takes longer than writing a half dozen or dozen short stories over the same time period. And if a writer prefers short fiction over novels, then focus on them. For me, it's been more the idea that I wanted to focus on and write (the story I wanted to tell).


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a hard time preventing short stories from becoming novellas (or serials) at the least. 

But I do enjoy penning them.

...still, for every short story I write, it causes me to outline at least one follow-up (or prequel) novella/novel. 

It's a little frustrating when my "To Do" list grows every day.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 8, 2012)

> ...still, for every short story I write, it causes me to outline at least one follow-up (or prequel) novella/novel.



Kinda sorta the boat I'm in, especially with the same characters appearing in different stories.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 9, 2012)

My short stories aren't really "stories" as such. They're little snapshots of the world they're set in taken from the perspective of one of its inhabitants. In that sense it doesn't matter as much if the character's story isn't finished. Rather, it gives me ideas for further snapshots of the world to write.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 9, 2012)

ThinkerX said:


> Kinda sorta the boat I'm in, especially with the same characters appearing in different stories.



This is exactly my problem. I recycle characters a LOT. As some of you may have noticed, given the excerpts and info I've posted about such stories as "Winter's Queen" and "Bellringer", and my RP "Characters in a Can". ^^;


----------



## Lorna (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't speak from experience about short stories / novel writing but I can speak about poetry / novel writing. I've been writing both for two years. As a poet I have had several poems published, read in local cafes and pubs and recently won a trophy and cheque for a poem for my city's guild celebration. I've spent about 1 / 10 of my time writing poems and had much more success. 

The rest of my time spent working on a fantasy series produced six novels worth of draft, an incoherent world and once I'd reduced the material to a trilogy a weak confusing first novel. 

Thinking small you can test the waters, find out where your work does and doesn't fit and seek advice from local writers and magazine editors etc. With poems or short stories it's easy to air and explain your work. Whilst it's near impossible to convey the point of your epic in a brief conversation. 

Short stories are safe. Novels are a terrific gamble.


----------



## CL Frey (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't speak for anyone else, but here's what I found works for me. I write and edit a lot for my line of work and it's all non-fiction. While this helps with the sentence structure, grammar, etc, it's not the same as crafting fiction. I've had an epic story in mind for at least the last five years but I knew it would be a complicated story to write well. I also knew that the more "seriously" I tend to take a project, the more I get bogged down in whether or not it is "perfect". Even when it's in draft stages. You can imagine how difficult this makes it to complete anything.

So, I decided to write a practice novel. It's a shorter, more simple story - a children's novel clocking in around 60,000 to 80,000 words. Kind of like the Hobbit, I guess, although it bears no relation to the epic piece. I've learned TONS from writing this story and really fallen in love with it (even as I call it a 'practice novel' and willy-nilly tear things apart to reconstruct them in a better fashion). But I'm on the second revision, and the writing started to bog down again. I decided I needed a project that I didn't take seriously AT ALL. 

So, I've also started writing a series of linked short stories - sort of silly, sort of dark. I'm not worrying much about plot or characterization beyond one scene and one main character for each short story. They're linked loosely by a common setting. It's more an exercise for me to get the "plot" part of my brain rolling each day. They're usually between 500 and 1500 words. 

I also found I had to re-adjust what I called a "short story", and mostly I have Neil Gaiman to thank for that. I always thought I hated short stories because they were usually so stuffy and depressing. But I loved reading the short stories he did for A Calendar of Tales (google it, they're free online). They aren't perfect. They aren't literary. But they're really quite entertaining, and most importantly, I thought - I can DO that. Or at least something very similar. 

So, now I have three linked short stories up on Wattpad, and am looking forward to doing more. I'm writing and revising on the longer projects as inspiration strikes me. And I don't beat up on myself for not working on them in the meantime, because I've got something that will keep the writing machine going until I work the knots out and find the right chord again. It's not perfect, but it's working for now   And by the time I do have a novel to release, I might have a short story collection to put out too.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Mar 31, 2013)

It seems like there are a lot of different questions wrapped up in the simple "Short Stories vs. Novels" title.

Here's what those questions seem to be:

1. Is one form "easier" than another?

Short stories are shorter, and thus take up less of your time.  They do require a certain skill set, however, that some may find challenging.  I don't think any writing is "easy."

2. Should I write short stories if I want to learn how to write novels?

Depends.

Are you trying to learn how to write a novel or are you trying to learn how to write?

If you're a beginner, just write something.  Anything.  Polish it, get feedback, and improve. 

The truth is, it's going to be a while before you produce anything worth reading.  You've got to hone your technique and your storytelling skills.  There's a lot to learn.

In the end, there's nothing that can teach you about writing a novel like writing a novel can.  You're going to have to bite the bullet and get started at some point.  I wouldn't go too far with your grand epic novel until you get some basic skills down first, but that's just me.  Each of your mistakes is a learning experience.

3. Which should I write to improve my chances of a successful career?

If you know of a way to guarantee a successful career, please let the rest of us in on the secret.  Please!

If your goal is to produce stuff that finds some kind of audience and earns you a bit of additional cash, I think any of us can achieve that.  If you're expecting JK Rowling $$$, well...  More power to you.


----------

